# What some things that you "WON'T EAT"????????



## HT2

I know we all got 'em.....

Here's a few of mine.......

1) Beets!!!!!!!!  I'd rather try to eat a rock than eat them nasty thangs!!!!!!!     

2) Spinach - I can eat it.....But, don't care for it......

3) Liver - The same response as I gave on the spinach........

4) Sushi - I ain't eatin' no raw fish......We call that "BAIT"!!!!!!

5) Calamari - (Squid).......I ain't eatin' nothin' raw.....This too is called "BAIT"!!!!

That's pretty much it I guess.....I can hammer just about anything but these few......


----------



## HMwolfpup

PICKLES!!!!!!

no body believes me until they sneak one in on me, but as soon as I taste them, I vomit  

but I'm with you on the sushi, calamari, and liver....don't eat the bait


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

*Re:*

Beets are the grossest thing GOD ever created!  

 Calamari is delicious cooked ain't never tried it raw and I won't!


----------



## HT2

*H M.......*



			
				HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> PICKLES!!!!!!
> 
> no body believes me until they sneak one in on me, but as soon as I taste them, I vomit
> 
> but I'm with you on the sushi, calamari, and liver....don't eat the bait


How's this one???????

I hate cucumbers too!!!!!!!!!

But, I like pickles!!!!!!!!!!  Except Dill pickles........

How screwed up am I???????


----------



## leadoff

souse meat


----------



## HuntinRebel3

HT2 said:
			
		

> How screwed up am I???????




Really want us to answer that Tim??  

You can add brussel sprouts to the list.


----------



## HT2

*Hr3........*



			
				HuntinRebel3 said:
			
		

> Really want us to answer that Tim??
> 
> You can add brussel sprouts to the list.


I'd really like to know??????

I beginnin' to wonder..............

Let 'er rip!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy

HT2 said:
			
		

> How screwed up am I???????




I better not answer. 



Calamari ain't raw squid...it's fried squid.  and it's delicious.


Things I won't eat.

1)  Grits

2)  Chitlins

3)  possum, coon, groundhog, coyote


I'll eat bout anything else in a pinch...liver is kinda nasty...but if I'm Real hungry.....

spinich is ok raw in a salad.  but not cooked


----------



## Buzz

rpaul11's answer is a good one - I hate grits too.   I also hate mayo, pickles, and ketchup.   Ketchup and mayo make me ill.

Tim - my man, you don't eat Calamari raw.   It's COOKED...


----------



## Tom Borck

HT2 said:
			
		

> I know we all got 'em.....
> 
> Here's a few of mine.......
> 
> 1) Beets!!!!!!!!  I'd rather try to eat a rock than eat them nasty thangs!!!!!!!
> 
> 2) Spinach - I can eat it.....But, don't care for it......
> 
> 3) Liver - The same response as I gave on the spinach........
> 
> 4) Sushi - I ain't eatin' no raw fish......We call that "BAIT"!!!!!!
> 
> 5) Calamari - (Squid).......I ain't eatin' nothin' raw.....This too is called "BAIT"!!!!
> 
> That's pretty much it I guess.....I can hammer just about anything but these few......



Man I love all of these!! Liver and onions are one of my favorite!!  Got some liverwurst in the fridge right now, not much left........mmmmmmmmm good!

I cannot think of anything I will not eat.


----------



## Dog Hunter

HT2 said:
			
		

> How's this one???????
> 
> I hate cucumbers too!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But, I like pickles!!!!!!!!!!  Except Dill pickles........
> 
> How screwed up am I???????


I'm the same way.
I'll eat grapes, but not raisins.


----------



## Dog Hunter

No way will I eat liver and onions.  Tom, you can have mine.


----------



## Arrow3

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!



Im with you Andy.....Might as well go out in a field and eat fescue with the cows....


----------



## QuakerBoy

oh...ok....now that ya mentioned condiments...I can't stand mayo either...I can stomach ketchup....but I prefer not to have it


----------



## leadoff

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!



Ohhhhhh!  But they taste sooooooo gooood!!!



Not to mention that they keep you good and regular!


----------



## coon dawg

*I'll eat anything put in front of me............*

but Brussel Sprouts..............Gosh, they are NASTY. ..........and, of course.......CHITTLINS....


----------



## HT2

*Oh Andrew!!!!!!!!*



			
				Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!




"STOMACH GREENS" is Good!!!!!!!!    

Get you a big 'ol jar of "chow-chow" and some fresh cornbread..........

It will make you slap yo mama..........Well almost!!!!!!!!     

And, we all thought you wuz a country boy.........


----------



## Jim Ammons

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!



But Oh so good seasoned with ham hock and hot pepper sauce!!

No liver of no kind for me.


----------



## Dog Hunter

leadoff said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh!  But they taste sooooooo gooood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that they keep you good and regular!


esp. the good and greasy ones.


----------



## Briar

My sworn enemy is BELL PEPPER!!!!!!! Can't even be around the smell of it cooking !!!


----------



## broadhead

The only thing that I can think of that I don't like is chicken gizzards. I can eat a pound of chicken livers.
I love pickled beets! 
Collards...yummmmmmm.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!



  They don't just stink on the consumption side either   I love em' 
 I don't care for beets, olives, sushi, anchovies(hairy fish). I didn't care for blackeyed peas til bout a year ago  . Don't know why but just all of a sudden started eatin em. Go figger. Oh yea, can't do a raw mater neither  (hope that don't mean I ain't country).One other weird note is I like most all vegetables raw!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

*Re:*

_Broadhead wrote:I love pickled beets! _  

Man you're one sick puppy!


----------



## HT2

*Broad.........*



			
				broadhead said:
			
		

> The only thing that I can think of that I don't like is chicken gizzards. I can eat a pound of chicken livers.
> I love pickled beets!
> Collards...yummmmmmm.



Pickled Beets?????

I'll be prayin' for ya bud..........     

That is one sick vegetable.........


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

*I'm pretty much a meat & potatoes kinda girl...*

The only vegetables I eat are green beans, corn, and any kind of potatoes.  I HATE tomatoes of any kind, but love ketchup and spaghetti sauce.  Go figure.  I recently discovered a taste for chili beans, but I don't eat any other kind of beans.  I love fried calamari and pickles, but pretty much everything else here that was mentioned I don't eat.  I'll eat dang near any kind of meat you can throw at me, which is a good thing, considering since meeting Brandon I've been eating deer meat and wild hog sausage and wild turkey!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

*Re:*

I've got a brother-in law that loves macaroni and loves cheese but hates Mac & Cheese with a passion. My oldest son will throw up if he gets onion on his pizza but loves onion rings.


----------



## Jim Thompson

chitlins is about the only thing I will not eat.

Everything else I eat with a serious passion.

Jim


----------



## Perry Hayes

INERDS


----------



## HT2

*Jess.........*



			
				Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> The only vegetables I eat are green beans, corn, and any kind of potatoes.  I HATE tomatoes of any kind, but love ketchup and spaghetti sauce.  Go figure.  I recently discovered a taste for chili beans, but I don't eat any other kind of beans.  I love fried calamari and pickles, but pretty much everything else here that was mentioned I don't eat.  I'll eat dang near any kind of meat you can throw at me, which is a good thing, considering since meeting Brandon I've been eating deer meat and wild hog sausage and wild turkey!


Oh, O.K......

Then I want some big 'ol mater sammiches on Sunday..........

K??????????


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

*Tim....*

You're more than welcome to eat that nasty stuff Sunday, but you'll have to buy the tomatoes yourself, cause Brandon detests them as much as I do.  But somehow I don't think 'mater sandwiches would go too well with beer and wings


----------



## HT2

*Jess......*

Oh that's right!!!!!!!!

We are gonna eat some "wangs" and drink a few beers.......

Are you old enough to drink??????  Or do we need to get a few more soft drinks????


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*I must be a "Redneck" - originally from Kalifornia*

Let's See....

*  I like "grits", especially with a slice of melted cheese, or/and an overy-easy "runny" egg on top.

*   I like liver (sliced REAL THIN) and onions. I generally keep my deer liver just for this (if it ain't shot up) and use it within a couple days of getting it (That's real fresh and NEVER frozen.)

*  One of my favorite samich's is a BLT (Bacon/Lettuce/ & Tomato)

*  Fried Green Tomatoes (dipped in batter first) are REALLY DELICIOUS. I like squash deep fried the same way.

*  I have eaten "Nakgie", the Korean name for raw octopus. They take one LIVE octopus, chop it up in small pieces and put it on a platter with a bowl of hot pepper sauce to dip it in. "DELICIOUS!" They fix squid and sea cucumbers the same way too.... OK, but VERY CHEWY.

*  Brussel Sprouts are good, especially when smothered with Velvetta cheese spread. The same goes for Cauliflower, but only if covered with cheese.

*  If you get "tired" of regular macaroni & cheese.... just mix in a can of drained white tuna in with it while mixing the cheese sauce in.  Umm.... GOOD!

*  I like sliced "pickled beets" cold, but only barely tolerate them when cooked whole and uncut.

*  I'm not normally a "greens" person, but my buddies daughter makes some of the best collard greens I've ever tasted with bacon pieces and fatback cooked in it. (The secret is to rinse in cold water and reheat a couple times to get rid of the "strong taste" before adding the bacon and fatback the final cooking time.)

*  I've been all over the Far East while in the military and have tried almost everything at least ONCE. I may have "spit it out", but I tried it.

DISLIKES:

*  Boiled Okra (taste like eating "snot"), but love Fried Okra.

* Chitlins - taste like what they once had INSIDE of them and smell like somethin' dead for several days when being cooked. (But I like "Cracklins" - fried pork skins.)

* Tripe - but it's "tolerable" if mixed with certain "spicy" oriental dishes.

* "Mangdau" a Thai delicasy - steamed Rice Beetles (about the size of a very large cockroach). They are "extra special" if it's a female filled with "green eggs" inside her abdomen. They're dipped in a spicy peanut sauce.

Steamed Snails (the small fresh water version). You poke a small hole in the center of the spiral and suck them out of the shell. (Kind of like "sucking snot" and swallowing it.)

NOTE: Don't try to "Dare Me" to eat something with $$ involved.... you'll probably lose, and I won't do it "cheap".


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

*Yes, smartelmo,*



			
				HT2 said:
			
		

> Oh that's right!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are gonna eat some "wangs" and drink a few beers.......
> 
> Are you old enough to drink??????  Or do we need to get a few more soft drinks????



I AM old enough, I'm 22.  But I'll only have one or two since I'll have to drive back home that night, unfortunately.  I have an 8 a.m. class on Monday morning.


----------



## Ga-Spur

About the only thing I don't really like is CAT fixed china style which is kind of stringy and coily in that sweet and sour sauce; but  if my survival depended on it I would eat them again.


----------



## HT2

*Jess.......*



			
				Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> I AM old enough, I'm 22.  But I'll only have one or two since I'll have to drive back home that night, unfortunately.  I have an 8 a.m. class on Monday morning.


I feel special then......

You're comin' down just to watch the game and then drivin' back that night!!!!!!!!

Just to see "ME"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3

HT2 said:
			
		

> I feel special then......
> 
> You're comin' down just to watch the game and then drivin' back that night!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just to see "ME"!!!!!!!!!



Yep.....all that mileage.....just for you and two teams I could care less about......    

By the way, Brandon said don't forget you owe him a 12 pack, and he drinks Bud Light in a bottle, and get it on Saturday, because stores don't sell beer on Sundays!


----------



## HT2

*Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!!!!!!!!!!*

Tell him to quit beatin' a dead horse!!!!!!!!!

I'm old, but my memory isn't gone yet!!!!!!!!!    

Oh, I didn't know Brandon was gonna be there.........


----------



## QuakerBoy

I think a mater sammich would go just fine with beer and wings


----------



## HT2

*Ummmm Goood!!!!!!!!*

Rich....

How's this sound.....

A fresh loaf of "white bread", with some mayo., a big 'ol slice of fresh onion, with salt and pepper all over it........

LET'S EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy

hold the mayo on mine...and ya got a deal


----------



## HT2

*Oh Richie!!!!!!*

Mayo. is what makes the sammich.........     

Please don't tell me you eat that nasty "salad dressing" stuff....A.K.A. "MIRACLE WHIP"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter

HT2 said:
			
		

> Mayo. is what makes the sammich.........
> 
> Please don't tell me you eat that nasty "salad dressing" stuff....A.K.A. "MIRACLE WHIP"!!!!!!!!


That stuff is sure nuff nasty.


----------



## HT2

*Dog.......*



			
				Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> That stuff is sure nuff nasty.


What "MIRACLE WHIP?????????


----------



## QuakerBoy

HT2 said:
			
		

> Mayo. is what makes the sammich.........
> 
> Please don't tell me you eat that nasty "salad dressing" stuff....A.K.A. "MIRACLE WHIP"!!!!!!!!




I don't like either of em really.

Just maters salt and pepper for me


----------



## Dog Hunter

HT2 said:
			
		

> What "MIRACLE WHIP?????????


YES


----------



## Limbshaker

Boiled okra....ate so much when I was little I couldn't keep my socks pulled up.
HHH


----------



## Handgunner

Mayo, lots of black pepper, a nice red 'mater and two slices of fresh bread and a dash of salt is all one needs for a good 'mater sammich!

I won't eat 

Pigs Feet, ears, oink, jowls, sous meat, tongue, chittllins,...  Only porkchops, bacon and sausage for me! 

Beets -- pickled or not.

Butterbeans

English Peas

And that's about it.  I like pretty much everything. 

Slug-gunner 





> NOTE: Don't try to "Dare Me" to eat something with $$ involved.... you'll probably lose, and I won't do it "cheap".



Been there, done that!   Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## 6wheeler

*Some things*

ain't going in my mouth........

Peanut butter, anything with corn meal, roots (turnips, rutabaga, etc), sweetbread, heart, sousemeat, liver (any shape form or fashion) tongue, ears, pig's feet, ox tails, bologna, catfish, eel, head cheese, racoon, possum, squirrel, chitlins, spanish rice, potted meat, brains, turtle, conch, pickled eggs, beets, rhubarb, raisins, grapes, water chestnuts, greenbean and onion ring cassarole, cranberry sauce, just to name a few.

Course, if I were starving my whole outlook might change.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Delton said:
			
		

> Mayo, lots of black pepper, a nice red 'mater and two slices of fresh bread and a dash of salt is all one needs for a good 'mater sammich!
> !


You can say that again.


----------



## Dog Hunter

6wheeler said:
			
		

> ain't going in my mouth........
> 
> Peanut butter, anything with corn meal, roots (turnips, rutabaga, etc), sweetbread, heart, sousemeat, liver (any shape form or fashion) tongue, ears, pig's feet, ox tails, bologna, catfish, eel, head cheese, racoon, possum, squirrel, chitlins, spanish rice, potted meat, brains, turtle, conch, pickled eggs, beets, rhubarb, raisins, grapes, water chestnuts, greenbean and onion ring cassarole, cranberry sauce, just to name a few.
> 
> Course, if I were starving my whole outlook might change.


Dang, you sure are a picky eater.


----------



## Handgunner

Mayo, lots of black pepper, a nice red 'mater and two slices of fresh bread and a dash of salt is all one needs for a good 'mater sammich!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

*Re:*

I can't take it any longer. I can't believe some of you   guys don't like Miracle Whip. You can get forgivness for not liking it but it'll take a looooong time!


----------



## Dog Hunter

Delton said:
			
		

> Mayo, lots of black pepper, a nice red 'mater and two slices of fresh bread and a dash of salt is all one needs for a good 'mater sammich!


Smarty.


----------



## Handgunner

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> Smarty.


----------



## QuakerBoy

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> NOTE: Don't try to "Dare Me" to eat something with $$ involved.... you'll probably lose, and I won't do it "cheap".




I'm the same way....ther's not much I won't eat fer a price


----------



## Limbshaker

Possum and armadillo, I've had coon smoked, and in casserole it ain't bad....
but an armadillo without his shell looks just like a possum......and there ain't know way I can't get down enough Canadian Club to hide the sight of that in my mind, especially if boiled okra is the side dish.
You were talking about wild stuff too, I presume.
HHH


----------



## broadhead

> I'm the same way....ther's not much I won't eat fer a price


Me too, but I do not see how some of the people on Fear Factor  stomach some of the "stuff" they have to swallow on that show.


----------



## QuakerBoy

broadhead said:
			
		

> Me too, but I do not see how some of the people on Fear Factor  stomach some of the "stuff" they have to swallow on that show.



$50,000 is how


----------



## coon dawg

*Fear Factor............*

they might as well hand me the bucket right off..........I'd hurl just smellin some of that stuff........got a weak stomach for rotted foods.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*I Love My "Hybrid" Bell Peppers....*



			
				Five-O said:
			
		

> My sworn enemy is BELL PEPPER!!!!!!! Can't even be around the smell of it cooking !!!



When I use to plant a garden every spring, I would alternate bell peppers, jalapena peppers and the large yellow banana peppers - with the jalapena pepper plant between each other type of pepper plant. The end result when they "cross-polenated" was a 'Hybrid' Bell Pepper and Banana Pepper that were a "lot spicier" than a standard plain plant, but not as "hot" as the jalapena. I used them in almost every dish I cooked and they added just the right amount of "snap" to the flavor without being "abusive" like a full-blown jalapena. If you grow your own vegetables and like your food a little "spicier", try growing some of these 'Hybrid' bell peppers yourself.

I would take the jalapena peppers, cut them up and mix them up with a few chopped banana peppers, sliced/chopped green and red onion and some chopped garlic and make a pickled "hot chutney" with it.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> When I use to plant a garden every spring, I would alternate bell peppers, jalapena peppers and the large yellow bannana peppers - with the jalapena pepper plant between each other type of pepper plant. The end result when they "cross-polenated" was a 'Hybrid' Bell Pepper and Bannana Pepper that were a "lot spicier" than a standard plain plant, but not as "hot" as the jalapena. I used them in almost every dish I cooked and they added just the right amount of "snap" to the flavor without being "abusive" like a full-blown jalapena. If you grow your own vegetables and like your food a little "spicier", try growing some of these 'Hybrid' bell peppers yourself.
> 
> I would take the jalapena peppers, cut them up and mix them up with sliced green and red onion and some chopped garlic and make a pickled "hot chutney" with it.


That sounds pretty good.


----------



## HT2

*Dog........*



			
				Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> YES


I hear ya bud!!!!!!!!!

That "Miracle Whip" stuff is some kind of "NASTY"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU

I don't anything green (except peas) and basically no vegetables.  My diet is terrible.    
NO SUSHI!  
Fried calamari (rings, not legs) is VERY good and so is liver and onions when properly cooked.  Ok, even when over cooked it's still decent.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner

Calamari is good, long as it's cooked "just done" after that, it's too chewy.  But, it does last longer, so you really get your money's worth. 

One thing I'm noticing is that no one here, out of all you rednecks D ) is that no one has stated how they LOVE raw oysters, hot sauce, saltines, and cold "burr" by a hot campfire on a cold night.........

Y'all can have my share!  I only eat oysters fried or in a stew...


----------



## GeauxLSU

Delton said:
			
		

> Y'all can have my share!  I only eat oysters fried or in a stew...


Delton,
Ready for this.  I do NOT like oysters cooked but will eat them raw!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Delton,
> Ready for this.  I do NOT like oysters cooked but will eat them raw!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



Now that is weird...  It's like cooking ruins them for you and makes them better for me.  

I don't think it's the taste I don't like about them being raw, but rather the "feeling" of them.  If you can understand that.   Just feels weird to me...  

Wanna go in 1/2's on a gallon?


----------



## mudpupy

chicken,nasty


----------



## GeauxLSU

mudpupy said:
			
		

> chicken,nasty


Now mudpupy.  If you don't eat chicken, how do you know what everthing ELSE tastes like?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## gabowman

Boiled okra is something that would make me puke. I sorta like chewing my food before swallowing it.    Beets I dont eat. Salmon patties I no longer eat....was raised on those things. Dont even want cooked cabbage.....any other greens is fine with me though. Aint never ate any possum, course I aint itching for any either. Mountain oysters is a BIIIIGGGGG NO NO for me.....just cant stand the thoughts of those. Unless I think of anything else I think I'll eat almost anything else put in front of me.

GB


----------



## irwoodsman

*No No's*

In My 37 Years Of Life There Is Only One Thing That Truly Grosses Me Out And That Is Raw Celery. I Like The Flavor In Soups And Stews And Wouldnt Mind Eating It In Any Thing That Is Cooked.
But To Eat That Stuff Raw Brings On An Imediate Gag Reflex


----------



## Joe Moran

Liver
Brussel sprouts
Lima beans
Salmon patties
Pea soup
& any innards of any kind!


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Raw Celery Strips....*



			
				irwoodsman said:
			
		

> In My 37 Years Of Life There Is Only One Thing That Truly Grosses Me Out And That Is Raw Celery. I Like The Flavor In Soups And Stews And Wouldnt Mind Eating It In Any Thing That Is Cooked.
> But To Eat That Stuff Raw Brings On An Imediate Gag Reflex



There ain't nuthin' better for a snack than "raw" celery strips bein' dipped in either peanut butter, cheese dip, or thick ranch dressing.


----------



## bubbabuck

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Collards!
> 
> Holy cow them thangs STINK!





Andy ....me and you gots to talk !!!....Man I hope Pops didn't hear you say that about Collards !!!   


I can't think of a thing I don't eat ???   ....I don't keep this girlish figure by be picking !!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

*Re:*

All of you ANTI-COLLARD folks are gonna be in my prayers cause you got some powerful problems!


----------



## TurkeyProof

*Nothing.*

I've  been eating  almost 40 years and can't think of anything  I ever ate,That I would not eat again.


----------



## hpostelle

Anything with celery in it, on it, or around it.


----------



## TJay

Can't eat liver


----------



## Hoyt

I like bout all of it but rutabaga's.. thats instant indigestion.


----------



## HT2

*Hoyt..........*

Man dude.........

Them "rutabagas" are good stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OL' Square Britches

My wife's cookin', i do all the cookin. My wife & 3 daughters love wild game recipes.


----------



## Bucky T

1.)  English Peas. Has to be comparable to eating a bunch of green boogers!!

2.)  I'm with a lot of ya'll on this one, Beets are nasty!!

3.)  Asparagus or however you spell it is not so great!!

4.)  Never tried em never will, Chitlins.

5.)  Sardines or Anchovies, Might as well eat a raw pogie out of the bait tank while I'm fishing.

That's about all I can think of at the moment.

Tommy


----------



## Bigslick

I  wont eat anything on the fear factor menu


----------



## HT2

*Slick........*

I'm with you brother!!!!!!!!!

Ain't no way, no how in this world I'd be on that show..........

Even with the Good Lookin' women they got on there!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Beets, Boiled Okra and Green Olives. Will eat most anything else. Love Possum, Coon, Fried Chitterlings and Grits, by the way.


----------



## ramblinrack

i'm with hoyt....RUTABAGA'S??? gag a freakin' maggott!!!
workin in s ga in the early 70's a very nice farm family invited us for dinner. they raised hogs and the pork chops on that table were great. saw sumpin in a bowl that i assumed was tater's but...it weren't. most god-awful stuff i have ever tasted and i loaded my plate down. about the time i was tryin to clean my plate (as i was taught) their grandson came in and said..."is that rutabagas or tater's?"grandma said rutabagas and he said...NO THANK YOU MA'AM!!! if he had only come in      ten minutes sooner....


----------



## HT2

*Louie.........*

Oh wait a minute now brother.........

I like's dem rutabaga's.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Rack You Musta Got A Hold Of Some Turnips If You Thought They Were Taters. Turnips Are White Rutabagas Are Yellowish.


----------



## Sling

Tried Coon, didn't like it. Didn't like pork brains. Don't think I'd like possum. But that's about it.
Chitlins, Sushi/Sashimi, Liver, Beef Tartar, Sardines, Anchovies, etc...All Day Long.


----------



## B Young

Celery!


----------



## Woody

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> Things I won't eat.
> 
> 1)  Grits
> 
> 2)  Chitlins
> 
> 3)  possum, coon, groundhog, coyote



Dang Rich ------ what's left?


----------



## Bucky T

He's missing out on the grits.  Guess Rich is a "Cream of Wheat" man!!!

I'm with him on the other items on his "Worst Of Menu"!

Tommy


----------



## HT2

*Well Woody.........*



			
				Woody said:
			
		

> Dang Rich ------ what's left?


I gotta agree with Rich a bit........

The only thing on that list that I'll eat is Grits........

The others.........

YUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

Mayo and Brussell sprouts and potatoe salad


----------



## BowArrow

I eat almost anything except chitlings.

I eat a lot of leftovers that are leftover from last week.

I love raw oysters. I will never forget going to a oyster roast several years ago during the winter. I had a terrible cold but could not turn down some raw oyster. I would always get my oysters before they roasted them. I ate several dozen but with the head cold I could not really tell what I was swallowing.


----------



## PFDR1

*Nastiest Food on Earth*

Ocra(SP)  

Baked Beans  

Lima Beans  

Bondeggi(SP) This is Korean Fried Silk worm Larva  
They eat it like popcorn.

Sweet Pickles


----------



## NotaVegetarian

_*CHICKEN*_


----------



## huntnnut

Celery
Cole Slaw even though I like mayo and cabbage, just not combined.
Boiled Okra
Raw Peppers
Chittlin's
Pickeled pigs feet or any other pickeled pig parts
Octopus
eel 

No coon, possum, rattlesnake or other exotic meats for me either...   

I can handle most everything else, though I'm sure there are other items I don't care for...


----------



## Jorge

About the only thing I complete detest is pimento cheese.

There have been a lot of things in the past that I could not stomach but like now. But I will never learn to like pimento cheese. (puke smiley).


----------



## Tuck

*Yuk*

Raw tomatoes (although I do like salsa)
Raw oysters
Zuchini
Squash

Tuck


----------



## Woody52

I'll try ANYTHING once.  As long as it's considered food to someone else.  Now as far as the roach-worm shakes on reality tv, I'll pass on those.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Here's one I posted awhile back and the Indians used to really eat this. Yellow Jacket Stew
Yellow Jacket Stew or S-Ka-V Oo-Ga-Ma

Gather yellow jacket combs (nests)

Pick out the grubs. Be careful to keep them intact.

Put the grubs in the oven on a pan to brown.

Make a soup of the browned grubs by adding them to water with some grease and a little salt


----------



## NotaVegetarian

No *CHICKEN* I aint found them in the wild to hunt, so I aint gonna eat it.....


----------



## ElkMan

1.  Brains
2.  Sweetbreads
3.  1000 year old Chinese eggs
4.  Tiger penis soup
5.  Snails
6.  Vietnamese food
7.  Insects (chocolate covered or not)
8.  mincemeat pie
9.  Fruitcake
10.crawdad heads

Rocky Mtn Oysters?  You betcha,,,,,,,,they're great!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ya'll going to think I'm nuts, but I hate mashed potatoes!

Don't eat oatmeal, unless it's in a cookie  

Ain't going to ever try another chitlin or anymore caviar  

Other than that I'll eat most anything  

I love:
Pickled Beets
Spinach
Collards
Turnip Greens
Onions
Calamari
Liver 
Steak Tartar
Sushi
etc.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Pickled Beets,Steak Tartar, and Sushi and you don't like mashed taters........you're one sick puppy.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Pickled Beets,Steak Tartar, and Sushi and you don't like mashed taters........you're one sick puppy.



Told ya ya'll would think I was nuts  

I just can't swallow them, reckon it's something to do with the consistancy   It ain't the flavor, cause they don't tast like much


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Beets are the grossest things God ever put on the Earth.


----------



## HT2

*Dale.........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Beets are the grossest things God ever put on the Earth.



_THAT'S A BIG 10-4!!!!!!!!!!!!_

NASTY, NASTY, NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayjay

Whenever we go to Provino's I eat the beets to show my wife what a manly man I am    She just thinks I'm stoopid.

Rootabakers [ as they were called around my house ]

Olives.

Most all of the exotic stuff that has been mentioned grosses me out.

I like sardines and smoked oysters.  I add lots of coarse black pepper.

My wife makes a great cole slaw dressing.

Does anybody here not like boiled shrimp?


----------



## HT2

*Rayjay.........*

I like's boiled shrimp but it just ain't worth the trouble of peelin' them.......

To much trouble!!!!!!

Gimme the "FRIED SHRIMP"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

When we go to Provino's I give them Skanky Taste'n Beets to my Wife, she loves them. I dont eat no beets or green olives.


----------



## bull0ne

Dropped in at a friends house just as dinner was hitting the table, could'nt turn down the invite.
I picked up what i thought was a chicken liver,which is bad enough, and proceded to bite down on a chicken heart. For those who don't know chicken hearts collect grease inside when they're being fried and when you bite down the grease squirts out in your mouth.
Don't know how i held it together but i made it through the meal.

Take a lot of days with'' mismeal cramps'' before i put another one in my mouth.


----------



## Handgunner

Mike, I can't believe you don't like hearts and livers..........

Me either! *LOL*  I do like gizzards though...


----------



## red tail

Mayo!!!!!!!!!   Can't stand to look at it.


----------



## rayjay

HT2 said:
			
		

> I like's boiled shrimp but it just ain't worth the trouble of peelin' them.......
> 
> To much trouble!!!!!!
> 
> Gimme the "FRIED SHRIMP"!!!!!!!!!!



Just go to Publix and get one of their preprepared shrimp rings. All that is left for you to do is pull off the tails.  I very carefully pinch off the tail so I don't waste the last segment of shrimp .  The Publix rings have the BEST cocktail sauce I have ever tasted.


----------



## Al White

Pickled Pig Feet - why would someone want to chew on a hogs foot?? - and what's the pink juice that they float around in the jars?

Any kind of animal's nuts - mountain oysters, etc

Someone listed Tiger Penis soup - don't think I'd do that one either...


----------



## Craig Knight

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THanks*

Cannot even think about liver,brains, spinach,raw onions(okay if cooked in something,dont ask me why!) pigs feet or sour crout.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bump.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Beans.
Liver.
Mayo in most situations.
Mac-n-cheese.
Beets.
Casseroles.
Canned fish.
Boiled greens.
Most soup.
Sauerkraut.
Chitlins.

I will, however, happily eat snakes, frogs, raw oysters, raw fish, groundhogs, and wild mushrooms, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground

So no to the sweet potato!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

It would be easier on some folks to list what they will eat, looks like.

I ain't eating,

Inerds or organs of any kind

pickled beets, rutabagas, kraut, or brussel sprouts.  Unless I have to.

No raw fish, beef or any other animal.  I want them cooked.

No parts from the reproductive system of animals.

Thats about it.  I think we are good to go.  Especially if you are smoking a butt and making stew today


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> So no to the sweet potato!



I like me some sweet taters.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NCHillbilly said:


> I like me some sweet taters.



wid yo possum?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I'll try almost anything once. Maybe not twice. I'll leave the room if someone puts ketchup on a hotdog. One of the nastiest things that I have ever tried was crawfish pie.


----------



## mark-7mag

Sour Kraut and English peas . I'll eat just about anything


----------



## NCHillbilly

NE GA Pappy said:


> wid yo possum?



I don't do possum either. So far. That I know of. I'd probably try it, though.


----------



## Paymaster

Possum is good eats. 

Catch'm live and feed them corn bread and milk for a month to fat'n them up. Scald and scrap them like a lit'l shoat pig. Cut into quarters. Par boil then roast with sweet taters. Mmmmmm! 
As stated before
No olives straight from jar. I will eat ripe ones on a pizza
No Beets
No boiled okra
No Rutabagas 
No dog or cat 
No Armadillo
I am open to most everything else


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

As long as it ain't wigglin I'll try it once. 

I'll eat most any veggie cept rutabega's (sp?)

Not much on inerds of critters, less their part of a sausage or hot dog, or sammich loaf. 

Sushi is fine, not much on eel though. 

Prolly had plenty of dog or cat the way I eat chinese food.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Paymaster said:


> Possum is good eats.
> 
> Catch'm live and feed them corn bread and milk for a month to fat'n them up. Scald and scrap them like a lit'l shoat pig. Cut into quarters. Par boil then roast with sweet taters. Mmmmmm!
> As stated before
> No olives straight from jar. I will eat ripe ones on a pizza
> No Beets
> No boiled okra
> No Rutabagas
> No dog or cat
> No Armadillo
> I am open to most everything else



I'm with you on the biled okry. It's nasty and slimy. Never tried a rutabaga. I'd eat a dog, cat, or armadillo if it was cooked so that it tasted good.


----------



## biggdogg

I ain't eating beets or pickles (unless they're pickled eggs) and I don't do any innards.


----------



## Oldstick

The most uncommon thing I have is coconut. Not that I won't, but I can't eat it, unless it is cut fresh right out of the shell.

The shredded coconut most use to make stuff, has a taste that I can only describe as soapy.  It makes me gag when I bite into it and apparently I am one of the few that has this problem.

It's a real bummer to my wife, but she has the same problem with onions, and that is more than a bummer to me, since she did most of the cooking over the years.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oldstick said:


> The most uncommon thing I have is coconut. Not that I won't, but I can't eat it, unless it is cut fresh right out of the shell.
> 
> The shredded coconut most use to make stuff, has a taste that I can only describe as soapy.  It makes me gag when I bite into it and apparently I am one of the few that has this problem.
> 
> It's a real bummer to my wife, but she has the same problem with onions, and that is more than a bummer to me, since she did most of the cooking over the years.



That's the way I am with beans. Can't even swallow 'em. I'll gag.


----------



## RedRyder

Oldstick said:


> The most uncommon thing I have is coconut. Not that I won't, but I can't eat it, unless it is cut fresh right out of the shell.
> 
> The shredded coconut most use to make stuff, has a taste that I can only describe as soapy.  It makes me gag when I bite into it and apparently I am one of the few that has this problem.
> 
> It's a real bummer to my wife, but she has the same problem with onions, and that is more than a bummer to me, since she did most of the cooking over the years.



I'm with ya on the dried coconut. Everyday someone that eats dried coconut dies and you can't convince me that wasn't the cause!


----------



## ryork

I'm a pretty adventuresome eater. I love raw oysters, sushi, and my favorite seafood item (saltwater anyhow as flathead catfish fried up is the #1 overall) is grilled octopus. The stuff is incredible when done right!  Like others, I've tried and like just about any and all kinds of wild game you can name except for opossum (haven't tried it and don't plan on it). I say all that to lead up to the one thing that I absolutely cannot even begin to swallow....... cantaloupe......... go figure. Don't even like to be around it once it's cut.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant stand Lsagna, but I love me some ribs and sauerkraut and ribs cooked all day in a crock pot, with a sliced apple and a little cinnamon.


----------



## Big7

Cinnamon. (no way)

REALLY hot pepper..

Bout' anything else goes..


----------



## NCHillbilly

ryork said:


> I'm a pretty adventuresome eater. I love raw oysters, sushi, and my favorite seafood item (saltwater anyhow as flathead catfish fried up is the #1 overall) is grilled octopus. The stuff is incredible when done right!  Like others, I've tried and like just about any and all kinds of wild game you can name except for opossum (haven't tried it and don't plan on it). I say all that to lead up to the one thing that I absolutely cannot even begin to swallow....... cantaloupe......... go figure. Don't even like to be around it once it's cut.



Brother, I'm with you on the cantaloupe, too. I'd forgotten about that one. I love watermelon, but I can't stand cantaloupe.


----------



## ryork

> Brother, I'm with you on the cantaloupe, too. I'd forgotten about that one. I love watermelon, but I can't stand cantaloupe.



Yep, don't know what it is exactly, just can't stand the thought of it. I will eat watermelon, but not crazy about it.


----------



## Crakajak

Saw the Lewis and Clark documentary last night. They ate a lot of horse and dogs.
I am not eating any yotes.
I am not eating chittlings cause you don't know where they end.


----------



## joepuppy

Wow this one is a classic. Short list for me is:
1. chitlins
2. most eggs
3. sushi
4. oysters
5. any animal organ.


----------



## Duff

No organs for me
Brussel sprouts
English peas


----------



## ryork

Oh.... and Doritos!  Can't even stand to have a bagged opened around me inside.


----------



## Crakajak

ryork said:


> Oh.... and Doritos!  Can't even stand to have a bagged opened around me inside.



Put them in a firepit and set them on fire.


----------



## Milkman

Old fast fingers Tim 




Any kind of peppers. I wish a blight would strike them all


----------



## ambush80

Balut.

Trust me.  Don't look it up.


----------



## ehunt

Mustard
Sour kraut
Cooked or raw animal guts
Souse meat
Salmon( can't stand the smell of it cooking)


----------



## 1eyefishing

Organs...
Blew cheese...
Capers...
Raw fish (bait)... With the exception of a very few breeds of shewshi.


----------



## Oldstick

ryork said:


> Yep, don't know what it is exactly, just can't stand the thought of it. I will eat watermelon, but not crazy about it.



Almost 60 and I thought I was the only one with the cantelope and watermelon problem.  Can't eat cantelope and I can barely tolerate most kinds of melons.  I will eat it, but watermelon reminds me of dripping sweat for some reason.


----------



## Nicodemus

Freeze dried collard greens or microwave chicken.


Ol` Hancock Tim. He was a sport model.


----------



## PopPop

Mac & Cheese, potted meat, spouse meat, snails, guts(except chicken livers). I am sure there are many others.


----------

